# Considering mustang canvas turnout



## my little rudie (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anybody have experience with the mustang canvas turnout
Mustang Canvas Turnout Blanket - Horse.com
Does anybody have experience with this brand? Should i go for it?


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Yes. And it ripped within 2 weeks. I'm not talking a little "stuck on a nail rip" I'm talking a HUGE tear. In a paddock that is so horse proof & safe I've got no idea what it ripped on. Not only did the _canvas _rip but the _wool _underneath. When I contacted horse.com about it they told me they wouldn't refund or replace the blanket since manufacturers cannot guarantee the blanket not to rip once it's placed on a horse. I was p.o'ed mainly because I literally had this blanket for _two weeks. _On a mare who is NOT rough on her blanket with horses who do NOT rip up other's blankets. 

So no. I don't recommend it. I was looking for something cheapy that would last a few seasons, suffer a few tears, but mainly keep my mare dry. Yes I'm going to repair the thing so I can use it again >.> But dang was I unhappy. Really the quality didn't seem bad to me for $30 - I was more pleased with it than my tough 1 blankets. Until it ripped like that >.>


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

All blankets are vulnerable to damage, if not by the horse wearing it, then others as they see it as fair game. The link didn't work for me but if you really want to do this, look for a min. of 1200 denier and higher.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Which this blanket doesn't list a denier just that it's made of Canvas Duck Material. I assumed it would be stronger than some of the stuff they're making blankets out of these days but my mare proved me wrong >.>

OP it's up to you if you want to take the risk or not. Yes all blankets will rip or get tears etc. Definitely to be expected. I just hadn't expected such a _huge _one & so soon. Even my 400D Tough 1 blankets made it longer than that. My advice is to save up another $40 - $60 for a good 1200D blankie. Well worth the investment. That or go for something like this: SmartPak Ultimate Turnout Blanket - Horse Turnouts from SmartPak Equine


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I love my Rider's International (Dover Saddlery brand) turnout blankets. I got my first turnout sheet the year I got my horse, and it lasted at least four years before it got a giant tear when he was out with his buddies one night. I upgraded to the Rider's International Supreme turnout sheet after that, and it's going very strong. Has a teeny tear on the butt from where it got snagged on something, but it's only a couple of inches long and hasn't grown at all. He also has a turnout blanket of the same brand that I bought the year after I got him, and it's still going strong 7 years later. It doesn't get used nearly as frequently as the sheet, but it's held up beautifully.


----------

